# Revision Sawfly Puddles...



## parallel (Aug 6, 2013)

It's been HOT... even by August in New Orleans standards as evidenced by the temp reading while not in the sun and after a 20 minute drive home.







I put my Revision Sawfly shooting glasses that I occasionally wear as sunglasses in the glasses holder of my Nissan Pathfinder this morning and burned my hand on the melted nose piece when I took them out this afternoon. Check out the puddles of melted rubber in the glasses holder. No biggie... but be careful if you have a pair of Revision Sawfly shooting glasses, particularly those of you in even hotter areas of the world.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 6, 2013)

@Revision I think you should see this.

That makes me rethink getting a pair.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2013)

My oaklys don't melt...

It sure would suck to be a Joe spending the amount of money Revision charges on a set eye-pro just to watch them melt on you while in the middle of a deployment.

I think I will show the thread to the manager of military clothing & sales on FSH.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 6, 2013)

I may be in the minority, but Revision does a lot in terms of donations and stuff for military personnel.  I would personally like to see them have a chance to respond and figure out what the deal is before dismissing them and going on a rampage to their re-sellers.

Parallel was just improving everyone's SA at this point, I don't think there is a need for a negative whiplash until Revision gets a chance to respond.  Based on what I have seen here in the past, I have no doubt things will be made right and they will let us know if this is a freak incident or not.  I never had that happen overseas and it was over 140 outside and our ASV didn't have A/C.  I was swapping between Revision and Oakley at the time, no issues with either.


----------



## parallel (Aug 6, 2013)

> Parallel was just improving everyone's SA at this point, I don't think there is a need for a negative whiplash until Revision gets a chance to respond.


This.

First of all... the glasses are fine it's just the removable nose piece that melted AND it was in a black vehicle in the direct sun when the ambient temperature is over 100°. I've worn these glasses many times on hot days and never had a problem, it was apparently simply too hot in the glasses compartment for them (which by the way I should have known as I've grabbed my Serengeti sunglasses out of there and dropped them they were so hot). The comfort of those soft rubber nose pieces is worth replacing them if they melt IMHO... I just didn't want people to get burned like I did.


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2013)

@parallel , when we first moved to Vegas and the summer heat hit 115F, some of the car windows in the parking lot at work would shatter if they were rolled all the way up. Also, any black cassette tapes (shut up @LimaOscarSierraTango ) melted to whatever they were sitting on. 

We were told by locals to leave the front two windows down just a crack so there was a reasonable equalization of the temp/barometric pressure outside the car vs. inside. Worked great.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmmmm. Yeah my post was inappropriate, I'll standby for Revision's response. 

Freaking LOST coming through with words of wisdom...where did that come from.

:)


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 6, 2013)

JAB said:


> Freaking LOST coming through with words of wisdom...where did that come from.



I know, right?!? :-/


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 7, 2013)

I dealt with their CS department once over an order tracking issue and they were outstanding.  I'd give them a chance to respond before writing them off...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 7, 2013)

I leave my Sawfly's in the car, and the nose pieces last about a year.  Not as bad as your's but they get oily and you can't clean them.  Not a big deal as I get new inserts every year.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2013)

That's why I tagged Revision in my post, they deserve a chance to respond but it does make me think twice.


----------



## parallel (Aug 17, 2013)

BTT


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice thing about perscription, photo greys, is that you never leave them unattended in a hot vehicle. But then again, my wife has not locked herself in the car yet :wall:.


----------

